
Builders and architects: two types of programmers - brendt_gd
https://stitcher.io/blog/builders-and-architects-two-types-of-programmers
======
krapht
There are limitations to MBTI; it's somewhat useful but even better would be
to promote the Big 5 personality traits, which is more widely accepted in
psychological type theory.

~~~
brendt_gd
Thanks, that's good feedback! I also added a section just now explaining how
MBTI is just an example to discover how we differ from each other, not as a
way of telling you who you really are.

------
sagbeye
Cool, this is a great writing, I love to support @ sagbeye24@gmail.com.

------
sagbeye
I guess I've been hacker mentally . It worked.

------
sagbeye
This would be taught from primary school.good job

